

VC Seed Funding is Dead, Long Live VC Seed Funding - bootload
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/10/18/vc-seed-funding-is-dead-long-live-vc-seed-funding/?awesm=bothsid.es_26&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_content=backtype-tweetcount

======
bootload
Some bits that caught my attention:

 _"... What exactly is seed funding anymore? Entrepreneurs want less cash
because they want to control dilution and preserve exit options at lower
prices ..."_

 _"... Are there inherent risks in taking angel money? If you have a VC that’s
bought into you and your business then it’s far easier to put together a
bridge round with a VC if you need that $1-2 million to get to your next
milestone. ..."_

 _"... But unless you get top-tier angels who have deep pockets don’t assume
that angels are necessarily a better option than VCs. ..."_

 _"... When we funded our two seed deals we used the Y Combinator Open Source
Term Sheet and were highly entrepreneur friendly. ..."_

Reads like a pitch for potential YC startups.

